# Pieces from the shed



## Stiggy (2 Aug 2016)

I made myself a jig for sharpening my bowl gouge recently and I have been able to almost get the perfect grind for me.

Here is my first proper bowl, using just the 3/8" gouge.

Mimosa blank from Rob and is approx 8.1/4" X 3", sanded to 600 and finished with wax22.
































C+Cs welcome!


----------



## Woodchips2 (2 Aug 2016)

Looks very nice and no visible means of turning. Well done Stiggy =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## stewart (2 Aug 2016)

Nicely done, Stiggy - great gouge work....


----------



## Stiggy (3 Aug 2016)

Cheers guys! 

I'm so unbelievably pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Aug 2016)

That looks superb !!! I love it.

Coley


----------



## lastminute (3 Aug 2016)

..hi Stiggy what does your jig look like..if you don't mind me asking!

Gerry


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Aug 2016)

Nice work Stiggy


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Aug 2016)

Nice one, Stiggy.

Your first ever bowl!?! Chr**t on a bicycle, you've got some talent


----------



## Stiggy (4 Aug 2016)

Cheers guys!

Greg, this is the first PROPER bowl I've made using *just* a bowl gouge - I've made a few smaller ones using different tools. 

Gerry, I think I posted it somewhere - I'll try to find the link - it's not pretty but it works for me which is the most important thing!


----------



## DaWoodster (4 Aug 2016)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/make-your-own-jigs-t98163.html


----------



## Stiggy (13 Aug 2016)

I haven't posted much work on here, so I've made a video of most of my work and put it on my YouTube channel - if you have a spare 5 minutes, please check it out!

I hope you enjoy some of my pieces!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEC4EU- ... ture=share


----------



## beganasatree (14 Aug 2016)

Hi Stiggy,Well done ,what is the wood???

Peter.


----------



## Stiggy (14 Aug 2016)

Silly me Peter, it was a blank of Mimosa that Random Bob gave me when I went down to see him. 

I edited the post to reflect the size.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Aug 2016)

Hi Stiggy I keep coming back and looking at your bowl and have to say that they are well turned and finished except where you transit from the side wall to the base it looks like you have rubbed the bevel a bit hard to get around the corner which bruised the wood.
The other thing is I feel it would have been better if you had a gentler curve so it did not look like a dog bowl shape.
You certainly have improved with your turning since joining here


----------



## Stiggy (15 Aug 2016)

Cheers Derek, yes I agree, the shape leaves something to be desired. It is meant to be a utility bowl for the house though - so maybe that lets me off a bit!? (one can hope!).

When I considered this bowl I wasn't sure how the outside of the bottom would turn out - because I wanted to try something I thought looked incredibly difficult...actually, like most things, it wasn't! 

Concerning the inside of the bowl - I agree again (curse you!). I use a medium length fingernail grind, but am having a bit of trouble with that transition area. I did try using a scraper but guess what - my sharpening jig broke so was unable to use it. I am considering getting a standard grind bowl gouge to use for tight curves like that.

I'm more of a practical person rather than arty, but after meeting Ed Oliver today and chatting about forms I shall be looking into more generally classical shapes. My wife stopped me buying a book with 500 shapes in for 43p recently, but I'll google images instead and see what I come up with.

Now I feel confident in using my bowl gouge and can get a repeatable grind, watch out for more bowls - hopefully with a better flow.

Thanks mate!


----------



## Dalboy (15 Aug 2016)

So that is why he took so long to answer the phone :lol: :lol: :lol: I will have to have words tomorrow night at the club meet. :twisted: he does some great pieces and he likes turning larger bits 

I use both finger nail and standard grind on my bowl gauges. I also use google a lot to get ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Stiggy (15 Aug 2016)

Next time I'm up that way I could pop in and see you maybe? 

I visited Rob TWICE and he's still reasonably ok!!


----------



## Stiggy (20 Aug 2016)

This was from a blank given to me by Ed as I was walking out after paying for my goodies - I was looking at it while he was finishing what he was doing before taking me up stairs to his shop area.

It's a piece of spalted beech that was 7"x2.5" ish.

Ed talked to me about shape and form and flowing lines - I showed it on Facebook and he seemed pleased by the result.

This was INCREDIBLY punky - the surface was a maze of larvae tunnels and holes and the spalting was soft enough to dent just by holding it, so I filled with epoxy on the outside which filled the holes and stabilised the wood - I wish I'd have used gold powder with the epoxy, but there you go - maybe next time!

Sanded to 600, sanding sealer and wax22.

The full project will be available on my YouTube channel probably Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Aug 2016)

Nice shaped bowl, nice grain, good job all round [WINKING FACE]

Coley


----------



## Dalboy (20 Aug 2016)

Now that is a much more pleasing shape compared to the first one in this post. You manage to get what looks like a good finish with no tool marks. You should be pleased with this one


----------



## Stiggy (21 Aug 2016)

Thanks Coley - very good lol! 

Thanks Derek, I am really pleased with this one - it ticks a lot of boxes for me!


----------



## Stiggy (28 Aug 2016)

Here is my latest creation - full project video will be on YouTube tomorrow!

Sycamore 10" x 2", sanded, glued, ebonised and waxed!

C&C welcome.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Aug 2016)

Very nice Stiggy, you have been listening to that Ed again haven't you


----------



## Stiggy (29 Aug 2016)

Lol! Cheers Derek!

No actually, although Ed DID choose this blank for me!

This one was inspired by Martin Saban-Smith and Mike Waldt.

Video is now up!


----------



## Mal (29 Aug 2016)

That is a really nice job Stiggy!
I may have to try that myself one day, once I upgrade my lathe that is.

Yet another on my 'to try out' list


----------



## DaWoodster (30 Aug 2016)

Looks great, can't wait to see the YouTube video...


----------



## Dalboy (30 Aug 2016)

Stiggy":3byr7y4o said:


> Lol! Cheers Derek!
> 
> No actually, although Ed DID choose this blank for me!
> 
> ...



Have you seen Ed's work like this


----------



## Stiggy (30 Aug 2016)

No Derek, only the one Mike Waldt did.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Aug 2016)

HERE is one of Ed's HMG turnings. Not sure if you need to sign in


----------



## Stiggy (30 Aug 2016)

Actually, we DID chat about the process in those photos, but I wasn't able to do it as I couldn't afford to buy the acrylic spray sealer and the gilt!

Maybe that's why I did this instead.


----------



## beganasatree (31 Aug 2016)

Hi Stiggy,is there a link to the video??

Peter.


----------



## Stiggy (31 Aug 2016)

Yes Peter - my channel is;

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHoefX ... Isj0t_-9wg


----------



## beganasatree (1 Sep 2016)

Thank's Stiggy,I shall go now and have a look.

Peter.


----------



## Stiggy (4 Sep 2016)

This piece was meant to be a test piece to try out a new abrasive paste, but I couldn't let it lie and decided to finish it!

It is walnut, approx 6" x 2", sanded to 240, 2x sanding sealer then paste was used and wax 22 finish. The gold is a gilt wax paste my missus bought me.

C&C welcome as always, video will be up this evening.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Sep 2016)

You certainly coming along with shapes now they seem to flow more. Good to see you experimenting with texture and colour.
A good looking bowl and it looks like you have paid attention to not getting tool marks which shows with a nicley finished piece


----------



## Stiggy (4 Sep 2016)

Thanks Derek!

Video is up! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_lcCj0I7MU


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2016)

As per. Derek's comments, much improvement on blemish removal and proportions on form are good.
Can't see any 'flats' on the flow of the curves which is one of the first distractions to learn to eliminate.


----------



## Stiggy (23 Oct 2016)

Hi guys, not been around much recently, I seem to spend most my time on Youtube or Facebook these days!

Here is something new for you, it's out of 10" x 2" Sycamore, with an offset bowl with plenty of paint, sweat and tears! 

I've dreamt of doing this since I first saw Gary Lowe's effort when I first started and have been wanting to do this ever since! 

The idea is the dish of the bowl is meant to be a planet crossing in front of another planet or sun. The grain direction was carefully chosen in order to give a spherical look with the lines.

Around the edge of the whole bowl is a micro bevel at 45 degrees. This is to catch the paint if it went too far, so I could clean up any excess from running down the outside.

I hope you like it as much as I do!

(video will be up early this week)


----------



## Dalboy (23 Oct 2016)

You already know my views on this piece so I will just say nicely turned and finished keep playing Stggy


----------



## Stiggy (23 Oct 2016)

Thanks Derek 

It's all a learning curve eh!? Next time I do something like this I will change a few things - I've learnt an awful lot doing this!


----------



## AWG (24 Oct 2016)

Great bowl there Stiggy and beautiful finish. I too would be keen to see your jig, Mark from the forum very kindly sent me info on his jig set up and I wondered how comparable yours was. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Stiggy (24 Oct 2016)

Thanks Andrew!

I spoke with Gary Lowe and copied his way of doing things, but to be honest I would do it another way next time by using a MUCH bigger jam chuck!


----------

